# More Finale pictures. hehe



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

More pictures of Finale! ;D She was being cute, I was bored, this is what happened. lol

Like mother like daughter. 








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850593.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850597.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850586.jpg

Such a cutie. 








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850589.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850582.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850594.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850584.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Crissa! She is growing SO fast! Beautiful little girl :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..... she is growing fast.....and still cute as a button......


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, she is growing fast. How old is she now?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I love her so much! 

She's about 2 months old. It's just so funny, because Lyric was a slow grower (most of the goats from her line are), and her daughter who looks so much like her is growing in leaps and bounds. :roll: Must take more after her daddy in that aspect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! I love her so much!
> 
> She's about 2 months old. She's about 2 months old.


 your welcome....... :wink: :greengrin: 
wow 2 months old she is growing very quickly.... :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What do you feed her?LOL She is big for her age and is really pretty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Let's see, she gets a Dumor sweet feed, plus free choice alfalfa, free choice grass hay (believe it's prairie grass), free choice minerals that I get from my co op, and still manages to steal a couple sips of momma's milk. She is definitely large for her age! She's also WIDE!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe you should ship me some off your grass, maybe than my kids from this year will grow...lol
Looks like you have yourself a really nice goat!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

VERY NICE! Love the looks of these babies. SO HEALTHY! :greengrin: :clap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you both! I'm really excited to start showing her as soon as I get her papers back. Being out of a grade doe and a registered buck, I think she looks pretty good if I do say so myself. :greengrin: 

goatnutty, I also think it's because of what a good doe Lyric is, lots of good rich milk in there ya know. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Crissa, I love her!!! If you ever want to sell her, send her my way please?? :drool:  :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hehe, thanks RowdyKidz, I doubt this girl will ever be for sale, but if for some strange reason I have to I'll let ya know. :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, on your girl, she's growing and then some. Good luck with the showing, it's going to be fun following her progress.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

